# WTB - Old Sirius Antenna w/ Plastic connector



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

I need an OLD Sirius Antenna, I don't want one of the current ones with the new connector.

If you still have an old Sirius Antenna with the FAKRA (that is what the call the yellow plastic) connector laying around turn it into a quick $20 by emailing me.

See the picture below for exactly what I am looking to buy.


----------

